# TRP Hyrd in the Mud



## murphy1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Used the new TRP Hyrd brakes today in the mud for the first time. Course was pancake flat. By lap 2 brakes were gone. There were multiple racers using these and they all had the same effect. Wonder what the pro teams will be doing that use these? Anyone have experience with this issue? i mean there prob isnt anyway to fix this but wanted to hear folks thoughts. These are not going to work the rest of the yr
thanks


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I've noticed that the pads on my Spyre brakes wear quickly on my commute (same pads as on the HYRD) ... the only issue I have with these brakes.

With that said, you can try other pads that may have better life. They use the same "Puck" as Shimano Deore brakes do and you can get Sintered pads from Kool Stop (D620 (organic) or D620S pads) that may last a fair amount longer. You can also try Shimano pads to see if they wear better.

My next set will be the Kool Stop regular (organic) pads.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Trucker Co. generic semi-metallic pads are the bomb. As good as Shimano/Avid.


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

OP, are you talking about pads?? Or some other brake malfunction? I love mine but haven't had any weather to really test them.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

Any disc brake will perform poorly in mud IF the rotors have holes in them, because the holes are mud reservoirs. Without the holes, the pads tend to wipe the rotor clean fairly rapidly.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

DrSmile said:


> Any disc brake will perform poorly in mud IF the rotors have holes in them, because the holes are mud reservoirs. Without the holes, the pads tend to wipe the rotor clean fairly rapidly.


Although solid rotors do work well, they aren't available to the general public
.....rotors with big holes ( like Ashima Airotors) also work well because they don't hold the mud.
I run Airotors and stock or Shimano pads...unless it's really gritty. Then I use sintered pads. Have never had a problem.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Alligator Windcutter rotors from pricepoint, in my experience does good in mud.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

I just installed these today and noticed that the rear brake has quite a bit longer lever throw than the front, I'm running gore housing with I assume is mid level quality, I plan to upgrade to yokozuna compressionless full length housing for both front and rear. Anyone have luck with any other housing brands or have similar issues with a longer throw out back? Maybe the rear needs a bleed?


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

alias33 said:


> I just installed these today and noticed that the rear brake has quite a bit longer lever throw than the front, I'm running gore housing with I assume is mid level quality, I plan to upgrade to yokozuna compressionless full length housing for both front and rear. Anyone have luck with any other housing brands or have similar issues with a longer throw out back? Maybe the rear needs a bleed?


It is a cable length issue...longer/ more bends = flexes more.
I like a longer throw....so no big deal for me.


----------



## TT Max (Oct 27, 2012)

The pads they are using on the TRP HY/RD's are not the right pads...they have to come up with a better pad.....I just rode My bike in the rain....and the brakes were chattering...lousy braking...I just email Dave at TRP...told him that a bunch of people are pissed off...


----------



## jct78 (Dec 12, 2011)

i'll probably replace pads with shimano when i need to.


----------



## roynyc (Aug 7, 2013)

TT Max said:


> I just rode My bike in the rain....and the brakes were chattering...lousy braking...


I just got mine last week and it hasn't rained yet. Was the loss of braking dangerously bad? Or still tolerable enough not to get yourself killed?


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

this is not a TRP issue, its a disc brake issue. I witnessed it on Avid mecanicals on two races last year, Katie Compton wont run disc in Europe be ause of this. Read the December bicycles blog about it. Disc brakes are just not ready for real cross racing, they still have a lot of work to do with pad compound and rotor design.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

OnTheRivet said:


> this is not a TRP issue, its a disc brake issue. I witnessed it on Avid mecanicals on two races last year, Katie Compton wont run disc in Europe be ause of this. Read the December bicycles blog about it. Disc brakes are just not ready for real cross racing, they still have a lot of work to do with pad compound and rotor design.


So cross pad and rotor design is different than MTB designs that work?
This thread is going to get real dorky....


----------



## TT Max (Oct 27, 2012)

*TRP HY/RD pads and Rotors*

I just received this response from Dave Biehler TRP Brakes/Tektro USA
...
I Dave I recently bought a set of HY/RD brakes off you guys...and they aren’t very good in the Mud.....chatter and poor braking...Does TRP have any better pads...or roters...

Disappointed Paul

Hi Paul,
Sorry about your disappointment. We did an extensive amount of research with our rotor and pad combination to come up with the best for most conditions for heat management, noise, and stopping power but that pad is relatively soft. The pad is the same as the Shimano M525 and M515 pad so there are many aftermarket pads available through Kool Stop, Swiss Stop, Jagwire, and EBC and you may want to experiment with some of those compounds to find one that fits your riding style and riding conditions. My favorite is the EBC Gold compound for the nasty wet races.


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

the mayor said:


> So cross pad and rotor design is different than MTB designs that work?
> This thread is going to get real dorky....


yes my thoughts exactly. Why haven't we seen any of these problems in MTB races?


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

davemess said:


> yes my thoughts exactly. Why haven't we seen any of these problems in MTB races?


When was the last time you raced your MTB in conditions like this? 
Cyclocross Veldrijden: BPost Bank Trophy 2012/13 Round 4: GP Rouwmoer Essen - YouTube


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

I live in Oregon, so fairly consistently. There are plenty of muddy (even REALLY muddy) MTB races out there.

Plenty of other things go on the bike before the brakes (pulleys, BBs, derailleurs, pedals, etc.)


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

davemess said:


> I live in Oregon, so fairly consistently. There are plenty of muddy (even REALLY muddy) MTB races out there.
> 
> Plenty of other things go on the bike before the brakes (pulleys, BBs, derailleurs, pedals, etc.)


I can't believe I've had to dig this out again. Empirical data on cross bikes in a cross race, not some extrapolation from mountain biking. Like I said, not ready yet. 

Bright future for disc brakes fades briefly under a coating of Verona mud - VeloNews.com

Notice this quote in particular. 

Mechanic Chandler Snyder of Snyder Cycling Service, who has been working on many a distraught rider’s disc-equipped bike on Thursday and Friday, says hydraulic brakes would have helped, but added that “the pads are wearing so fast here that they would not last through the race either.”


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

Well that would be a good argument if it was a mountain bike race. I remember the article and I watched coverage of nationals. 

One bad race does not negate the 100s of other positive races (also empirical data), and the fact that most of those same riders are STILL on discs. 

I also seem to recall there was an issue with the specific soil composition of the course being especially bad for the pads (and the once many people switched pads to metallics they didn't have any many problems). 

i don't know why this issue is so scary to so many. You can keep your canti's no ones taking them away from you (I just don't want to ride them!).


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

OnTheRivet said:


> I can't believe I've had to dig this out again. Empirical data on cross bikes in a cross race, not some extrapolation from mountain biking. Like I said, not ready yet.
> 
> Bright future for disc brakes fades briefly under a coating of Verona mud - VeloNews.com
> 
> ...


and there is typically far more braking in a cx race, more hard corners and more places where quick decelerations occur


----------



## MCBR1 (Jul 5, 2006)

davemess said:


> I live in Oregon, so fairly consistently. There are plenty of muddy (even REALLY muddy) MTB races out there.
> 
> Plenty of other things go on the bike before the brakes (pulleys, BBs, derailleurs, pedals, etc.)


This.
The Six Hours of Washougal last year was like six of the muddiest and sloppiest 'cross races I've ever seen, all in a row, with lots of fast descending and hard braking to boot. My Giant Anthem X needed a new BB, as well as every freaking pivot replaced, but the brakes were fine. In fact, I'm still on the same pads.


----------



## davemess (Dec 26, 2008)

MCBR1 said:


> This.
> The Six Hours of Washougal last year was like six of the muddiest and sloppiest 'cross races I've ever seen, all in a row, with lots of fast descending and hard braking to boot. My Giant Anthem X needed a new BB, as well as every freaking pivot replaced, but the brakes were fine. In fact, I'm still on the same pads.


I had the same exact issue there. Granted the mud was slightly different (thicker stuff, like your wheel won't turn because there is so much mud stuck on the frame). But there were plenty of slimy mud sections too. I had a set of brand new pulleys on and they were completely dry by the end. My shifter then ended up braking 2 hours in to 6 hours of Mt. Hood. But I too am still on the same exact set of brake pads with minimal issues. 

I'm not saying that brake pads can't get worn down crazy fast in muddy conditions, it's just that many mountain bike brakes seem to have found ways around this, and I'm confident that they will figure out the problem for cross discs.


----------



## TT Max (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm going to try a set of EBC Gold compound pads and a set of Ashima Airotors in 160mm...see what happens


----------

